# Tuna fish sandwich without mayo?



## Easton

I have a problem with consuming products with eggs as one of its ingredients, which means no mayo.  What could I substitute for mayo or, rather, how could I avoid having to eat a dry tuna melt/sandwich?


----------



## urmaniac13

Have no fear, by any means mayonnaise is NOT a indispensable ingredient in a tuna sandwich!  Mix the tuna with chopped capers, olives, onion and a drizzle of evoo.  (I suggest using the water packed tuna, drain, then adding your own evoo, it will taste better, as the oils that they use for packaging is not of the highest quality.)
It is much healthier, and very tasty!!


----------



## JDP

I make an empanada filling using water packed tuna, diced tomatoes, diced jalapenos, green onion, cilantro along with chili powder, garlic and some lime juice. Cook the veggies and seasonings add the tuna. You could add evo if you would like. This would go well on a sandwich.

JDP


----------



## Uncle Bob

I think most mustards do not contain eggs...there are some that are mild flavored.
Hellmann's Dijonnaise I think only has egg whites...

Something to think about.


----------



## tsi88kid

What about miracle whip idk if that has egg in it.

If not mix the tuna with italians dressing and capers its good


----------



## lulu

Mmm, urmaniacs idea sounds good....I would do something similar but make it more nicoise inspired with green beans and (dropping the eggs from nicoise) all other good salady things...


----------



## BreezyCooking

You might also want to check out bottled/jarred salad dressings to see if the ingredient list has eggs or mayo.  I would think that those would work too if the flavor is pleasing to you.


----------



## StirBlue

I really like a fruit salsa on my tuna sandwiches. One of my favorites is cranberry and another is pineapple. Then of course there is the spiced apple. Yum to all!

The tuna vacuum packs offer an entire variety of tuna flavors and combinations.  The old water/oil pack is history!


----------



## Constance

Here are the ingredients in Miracle Whip:
Water, soybean oil, vinegar, high fructose corn syrup, sugar, modified food starch, eggs, salt, mustard flour, artificial color, potassium sorbate as a preservative, paprika, spice, natural flavor, dried garlic.


----------



## Barbara

Miracle whip - always tasted rancid to me.


----------



## Katie H

How about adding some sour cream and a bit of lemon juice?  That would be tasty.  Plain yogurt might work, too.

And, yep, even my house brand of salad dressing (read that Miracle Whip) includes *egg yolks* in the list of ingredients.


----------



## mish

Easton said:
			
		

> I have a problem with consuming products with eggs as one of its ingredients, which means no mayo. What could I substitute for mayo or, rather, how could I avoid having to eat a dry tuna melt/sandwich?


 
Welcome to DC, Easton. One suggestion is adding a bit of Ranch or Blue cheese dressing in place of mayo (but check the ingredients on the label). I am a tuna purist, and buy the tuna in water and add very little to 'the mix.' Since it's a tuna melt, doubt you would miss the mayo. The cheese will make the tuna sammich creamy & add flavor.

My fave tuna sammich is - a whole can of solid white tuna in water (drained), basil leaves, sliced roma tomatoes, chopped onions, s&p, slices of provalone or fresh grated Parm or mozzarella cheese, on french/italian bread loaf - sprinkle with a little red wine vinegar or evoo -- my version of a tuna caprese sandwich.  If you want it melty, just pop under thr broiler or in the oven for a few.


----------



## StirBlue

Kraft Products do tend to have a unique flavor present in most of their products.  Ever eat a Kraft cheese sandwich with Miracle Whip dressing?  They almost taste identical when put together.


----------



## GB

I can't eat mayo either. I love urmaniac13's suggestion. That is one way I love to do it.

Another way I like it is with just a splash of lemon juice. When I was young I used to take a large piece of lettuce and put on some tuna, a little salt and pepper, and a little lemon juice. I would roll it up and eat just like that.


----------



## kitchenelf

You mentioned "tuna melt" in your post.  If this is what you are trying to make then definitely try the evoo route.  The cheese should help it not be dry also.

JDP and urmaniac have some great ideas - I have copied and saved both of those!  LOVE the cilantro!  JDP - it sounds like you could add a bit of panko, an egg white, and make a tuna versus salmon patty.


----------



## buckytom

the sandwich shops around my place of work sell three kinds of tuna salad: regular, with mayo and diced celery; italian, with olive oil, diced sweet peppers and olives; and mexican, with oil (i'm not sure of the kind),and diced jalapenos and onions.


----------



## ChefJune

some low fat yogurt would give you the needed moisture...


----------



## corazon

I like adding balsamic vinegar to tuna.  Looks like you've recieved some good suggestions!


----------



## boufa06

As ChefJune and Katie E have mentioned, you can use yoghurt.  At the same time, you can add chopped onion, celery, salt and pepper to your tuna.


----------



## BreezyCooking

Yes - yogurt.  Completely forgot about that.  My husband uses yogurt as a sub for mayo in virtually everything.


----------



## Caine

There are over 32,000 recipes on the internet for eggless mayonnaise. Choose one.


Or more.


----------



## Caine

Barbara said:
			
		

> Miracle whip - always tasted rancid to me.


 
To me, Miracle Whip tastes tangy, spicy, flavorful. Mayonnaise, on the other hand, just tastes greasy. Miracle Whip is what mayonnaise wants to be when it grows up.


----------



## karadekoolaid

KILL! the mayonnaise!. 
Do what Urmaniac said - it's wonderful! Or mix in a few chopped olives, some tomato, a little chopped red or yellow bell pepper, or celery, or a little anchovy. All delightful.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Now ya'll have got me thinkin...maybe olive salad (muffuletta type) and tuna...on french bread What will I think of next??


----------



## jennyema

They sell egg-free mayo in my supermarket.


----------



## mudbug

how about creamy horseradish?


----------



## auntdot

Here is a recipe I came up with a while back,  It is a curry tuna salad.  I use Jamaican Curry Powder (Hot style) from the brand called Blue Mountain Country (order it on the web).  
 
3 (6 Oz) cans of well-drained tuna 
1 cup diced celery
4 Tb. finely diced onion (or to taste)
1 Tb curry powder (or to taste)
2 Tsp garlic powder (or to taste)
3/8-1/2 cup mayonnaise (or to taste) - will get to the substitution shortly
 
Place all ingredients in a 1quart (or larger bowl) and blend thoroughly.
 
Serve on any type of bread but you could also use toasted club/kaiser/hoagie rolls with lettuce and tomato or very thinly sliced pickles as garnish (if desired). Can also be served on melba toast, toast points or crackers as canapés (top with a slice of pimento-stuffed olive if you want to get fancy).
 
Like the above posted idea of capers and/or olives.
 
Think that the above posted idea using sour cream would work just fine.  And a bit of acid such as lemon juice or maybe even a bit of balsamic vinegar would probably go very well.
 
Love DH, always pick up such great ideas.


----------



## Constance

Caine said:
			
		

> To me, Miracle Whip tastes tangy, spicy, flavorful. Mayonnaise, on the other hand, just tastes greasy. Miracle Whip is what mayonnaise wants to be when it grows up.



I second that opinion!


----------



## karadekoolaid

That looks very, very tasty, auntdot!
Now it just occurred to me, in a flash of creativity...
could you use natural yoghurt instead of mayonnaise? Hmmm...


----------



## Aria

I make my own salad dressing in a cruet. EVOO...to it you can add lemon juice, vinegar. I also add to the cruet a little Italian Seasonings Salad Mix. Shake
and add to the tuna. Add some fresh ground pepper.

You can add all the usual ingredients, chopped onions, celery etc. Just omit  the Mayo.


----------



## Easton

Wow, thanks so much for your suggestions.  I wasn't expecting this many people to reply.


----------



## StirBlue

You are most sincere Easton.  This is the internet 2007, the most powerful source of information on the planet.  Welcome to DC.


----------



## Katie H

StirBlue said:
			
		

> You are most sincere Easton.  This is the internet 2007, the most powerful source of information on the planet.  Welcome to DC.



Ah, yes, StirBlue.  But what you failed to mention is that _DC_ IS the most powerful source of information on the planet.


----------



## jabbur

No one suggested BBQ sauce!  I make it with that instead of mayo every once in a while for a tangy sandwich.  BBQ sauce, minced onion, shredded cheddar, canned tuna (water packed)  good hot or cold.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

StarKist brand tuna offers quality tuna (dolphin safe) that is packed in olive oil and flavored with things like garlic and dill.  I tried one of these products on a whim and was very surprized at the quality.  Most tuna I've puchased lately has more water in the can than it does tuna.  Teh STarKist brand was packed with large chunks of tuna so that the fish almost completely filled the can.  The was only about a tsp. of oil in the can.  The tuna had great texture and a fine flavor.  I didn't need to add anything but a bit of mustard on my bread to make a sandwhich from this stuff.  Never thought I'd be impressed with a can of tuna.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Bilby

Over here, if you order a tuna sandwich at a coffee shop, you'll get asked if you want salad with it and that's that!  Salad or plain!  I quite like it plain personally provided it isn't too chunky. Teriyaki sauce though is a good addition.

In the 70's, my mum would make mock mayo using condensed milk.  Don't think that has eggs in it but I could be wrong. It turns out a bit sweeter than normal mayo but I guess you can manipulate the recipe to suit taste.


----------

